# HELP NEEDED...Caprice Euro Light Conversion



## deepthought (Sep 22, 2012)

What's hood errybody?

I'm basically tryin' to figure out what's needed in order to change out my regular lights on an 86' Caprice and convert them to euro style. I have the regular style header panel with the emblem facing out like the grille. I already have the lights, lenses, wires just wondering if i need the head light bezels that match the euro style or can i use my current ones?

From my research i need to do some splicing for the wiring but what about the header panel or head light bezels any cutting needed? Will the headlight adjustment tabs need to be modified also?

Thanks in advanced...:thumbsup:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

the correct way is to remove the nose off 88 89 90 caprice, aka header panel. from what i read you want to leave your older header panel, nose and add single longer headlights. and modify the bezels/ corner lights as well. first strip out all the old buckets hardware headlights everything. place euro long headlights/bezels and see how bad the gap or how much issue you have. might have to cut out the back of the header panel buckets. reshape the header panel. figure out how to mount/ rescrew the lights and bezels. lots of fun


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

locate 1 euro bucket headlight bezel and test fit it see if it will fit. its a cleaner look. i get header panels bare at pic a parts for 24 dollars if i were you i would call ever junkyard with in driving distance and locate the header, filler and buckets way less work


----------



## deepthought (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey thanks for the help...

Is it possible then to just use euro style bezels, euro lights and euro wiring to fit my regular style 86' Caprice header panel?

This is what i am trying to obtain...

HOW DO YOU ENLARGE THIS MF'r?


----------



## deepthought (Sep 22, 2012)

The conversion will be all 86-90 euro parts, you have an earlier 80's style caprice in the first pic im doin' nothin' with the earlier years.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

when loading pics it drops to your post tiny then click on the picture, it will give you a size option


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

heres the deal your trying use your old stock header. can it be done yes i can, as for you you need to run some tests example get a 1989 chrome bucket and put it in your bare header. strip your header bare. it will answer all your questions at once.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

you have to figure out if you want euro corners or orange stock. basicly your making more work for yourself. but people do what your trying to do to regals, 85 monte carlos and cutlass


----------



## deepthought (Sep 22, 2012)

I remember when i got the euro lights at the junk yard i found a pipe so i just started bashing the header panel and head light housing DAMN were people looking :loco:! I had to did what i had to did. Got any tips on removing the headlight buckets? I wonder if my first step would be to test fit a euro light into the regular buckets? Or do you know off top that they wont fit?


----------



## deepthought (Sep 22, 2012)

Also the do the Euro corner lights have more bulbs than the regular lights?


----------



## deepthought (Sep 22, 2012)

Found this out also if i could get some more folks to chime in "The 86 header is a one year only part as well, it was the newer style panel but was set up with buckets for the old style sealed beam headlights."


----------



## deepthought (Sep 22, 2012)

Anybody got some more knowledge on this???


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

nobody does im the expert on this. and i also remember placing a 89 bezel bucket in 1985 bare header panel didn't fit. a few years ago there was 2 euros and 3 non euros at the junkyard and 1987 caprice. 87 is rite in the middle of the non euro/ euro it uses the old header bezels and new bumper filler. i got a 90 bare header you can have it at cost if you want it. before they crush i already lost a 2 2drs to them crushing


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

this what i would do but its a bitch as well, measure you bezels and hit the junkyard and buy to exact size euro headlights of 4dr olds 1990 as flat as you can get them or the 1987 celebrety 4dr. then take them out the bucket and use just the glass headlight. custome fit it in your old bezels and be done


----------



## deepthought (Sep 22, 2012)

Yea i might try the celeb or olds lights. I'm guessin' i wont be able to add the euro corners then unless i got the euro bucket to go with em'?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Lots of mis information in here. 

Euro parts are 87-90.
86 was its own header
With the wiring, the lights the bezels and a angle grinder this can easily be done
Remove all factory lights and buckets, test fit and trim accordingly for new lights. Bezels should fit right in


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i was wrong 87 is the first year euro was offered, 86 was the unique, 80 to 85 are non euro. basicly your cutting up or using 87 to 90 stock


----------



## deepthought (Sep 22, 2012)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Lots of mis information in here.
> 
> Euro parts are 87-90.
> 86 was its own header
> ...


Good lookin' out i knew someone else might have drop on this!


----------



## JUNEBUGG310 (Apr 27, 2010)

a buddy of mine recently parted out a 90 caprice, all i managed to get were the euro lights. Ive got an 80 MC with quad head lights and prefer the look of the caprice lights. i did notice my bezel to my MC is smaller then the caprice, im guessing i would just have to trim the bezel. but what do i do about the brackets on the caprice lights?


----------



## BillyDKing (Oct 20, 2012)

soooo i cant just use a whole 87 header panel with lights installed???


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes, these fools are talking about using a 86 header panel (it used the old bulb type headlights and has orange corners) and installing the 87-90 composite headlights. They're trying to keep the 86 caprice nose emblem instead of the 87-90 hood ornament. But again yes you can just use an 87 header. It will bolt up and just splice the bulb wiring and your done


----------



## BillyDKing (Oct 20, 2012)

Aye thanks man got it done! I liked the emblem but wasn't pressed on keeping it. Now for the wire splicing....... *scratches head* should info this myself?


----------

